

Java's promise becomes a disaster - ahalan
http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20121102/COLUMNISTS0701/311020014/Scott-Tilley-Java-s-promise-becomes-disaster?nclick_check=1

======
gus_massa
I had problems with the multiple Java version of different applications.

But all the complaining about the many security updates is plain stupid:

    
    
      * Goolge Chome: 22.0.1229.94
      * IE9: 9.0.8112.16421
    

whatever those numbers really means.

------
r3demon
Yes, Java has grown into a monster, like Windows, but there's too much sofware
for it, noone is going to rewrite it, so Java will be with us for quite a
while.

------
geophile
Well that's 15 second of my life I'll never get back.

~~~
devin
Use your words. Why do you think that?

This is a professor at a university. I'd like to see him reprimanded or fired
if he presents anything close to this article to his students as fact. It is
one of the most out of touch articles I've seen in a long time, and it's not
just some kid in his/her parents' basement; It's a damned professor of
software engineering. Unbelievable.

